# New to hgh assistance needed



## Turbo85 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok so for the last month or so I have been researching HGH and are still coming up kinda short on some of the questions so heres my plan yall feel free to help me change up where needed as i have not taken a thing yet. 

I plan on running for 6 months the to a year I want to start out @ 4iu's /day possibly 2 right when I wake up and 2 either post workout or before bed thats where my 1st question comes in whats best dosage and @ what time of day? All 4 when I get up, and if it is better to split them then post workout or before bed? Second is there anything to do to stop the water retention? Im current running a cycle now and plan on running this a lil after pct when i have it all. How many iu's daily of rips to see efficient fatloss and slight muscle gains, i didnt want to be bombarded with a bunch of sides so thats another reason for all the questions, ive read about the 5 on 2 off thing and eod and even one week on and one week off how does this effect natural production?  Is GH offset to the same degree as test from using aas? Some of the info is vague and i usually would not just ask a bunch of questions but at the moment im tired of searching down dead end roads and want to know what yalls opinions are and the guys who are experienced. Thanks in advance to all who help me out its greatly apreciated


----------



## FordFan (Jun 16, 2013)

If you're going to run hgh, run it. Take it ed. I like taking it as soon as I wake up. Start with 2 iu of rips. Rips are strong.  Nothing wrong with 2iu daily. The more you take, the more results you will get. Run what your budget allows.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 16, 2013)

Whatever you do don't start out at 8iu a day. You need to start out slow.


----------



## Turbo85 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys and after all the talk about the strength of rips i am going to take it slow but what about natural suppression does it work the same as shutting down natural testosterone?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jun 17, 2013)

GH is a great thing.  i ran Rips but had to cut my run short...but anyway..i ran 2iu upon waking(7am) and 2iu in evening(7-8pm) then upped it to 2.5iu twice...then 4iu twice a day.
But ive talked to people that did "the split" and one dose before bed. Both having equal results. I guess daily blood tests would prove whats best...but theres too many variables i think. Food...stress...sleep...exercise...etc.

Do both and see what wrks for u.


----------

